# tips for an apprentice to learn about lighting and lighting systems in the trade



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

any tips for an apprentice going through the electrical trade on being good at installing, and trouble shooting lighting systems?

I dont want to rely on just rough in work, cause Iam concerned that the area I live in might not have an abundance of rough in work for an electrician to live off.

Also if I want to look for work with a smaller contractor who does not do a lot of rough in work I might need to have a really good knowledge of lighting and lighting systems.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

A good number of manufacturers have online education courses you can take for free via their websites. Start to look through them and you'll find a good amount of courses to take.

Some offer certificates of completion, which you can print out and keep with your resume. Nothing beats real world experience, but you'll never experience everything. That is where some of those courses and places like this come in handy.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Depending on the type of lights.

Most of us hate lights with a passion but if you are going to work with them then having the right tools will help. Hps, Mh in both base sizes will help.
The ability to hang fittings that are made so cheap you wonder how they manged to get them listed will also help. 
We took over 95% of the electrical contracting on site about 12 years ago. The only contractors we can not compete with seem to be lighting contractors that can give us a package price including instillation at 75% of what we calculate based on parts, rental and labor. This makes me wonder if there is any money in lights as they seem to be making the money of the fittings rather than the labor.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is a link to Phillips: http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/education/lighting-academy


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Curious what your definition of "lighting systems" is? The control systems for lighting, or the actual different lighting types like LED, HID, Fluorescent?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you want to gain some job security by being good at lighting, these are things that come to mind, I don't know it would really bear fruit. 

Learning lighting design - layout, light levels, light temperatures for various types of spaces would be nice, I wish I knew more. I figured this was more for architects, but it seems like a lot of people are looking to their electrical contract for this. I think a lot of contractors just turn it over to the people at the supply house to do lighting design, but seeing their design in other specialties that I do know something about, I would never go this way. 

The other side I'd look at is lighting controls, I think if these systems improve, they will be seen in all large commercial environments. I am not sure if I see them coming to say every Dollar General store but every large office building, yes. I work on a few of these and there is a lot of room for improvement but the people that use them really rely on them. The initial install was so ridiculously expensive, they don't mind spending some money to maintain the system.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Switched said:


> A good number of manufacturers have online education courses you can take for free via their websites. Start to look through them and you'll find a good amount of courses to take.
> 
> Some offer certificates of completion, which you can print out and keep with your resume. Nothing beats real world experience, but you'll never experience everything. That is where some of those courses and places like this come in handy.


Excellent suggestion. Maybe one of the NECA guys can chime in and help you I think they offer on-line courses, I know NAED does. I’m pretty sure that the big chains like Graybar have on-line courses too. Keep in mind that many big stores, factories, churches, etc are switching to LED like crazy... at least they are in my area.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Become a Lutron Pro, here's free training.
http://www.lutron.com/en-US/general/Pages/Promos/LutronProResidential.aspx


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want recognized lighting education, it’s with the IES. I only have their Level 1 course but I find the study of lighting fascinating. There aren’t a lot of certified lighting professionals and it’s a very specialized field. Go to www.ies.org .


----------



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

MDShunk said:


> Curious what your definition of "lighting systems" is? The control systems for lighting, or the actual different lighting types like LED, HID, Fluorescent?


when I say lighting systems, what I mean is the net work of conductors and components that powers the light.


Are their text books that you guys recommend I should buy? I want text books that deal with more of the technical/electrical connection of lighting. My main priority is to be really good at installing and troubleshooting. The other artsy and scientific stuff about lighting would be 2nd priority.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Biggest tip is that we the electrician do not design the drawings for say a Lutron system. On large jobs Lutron lighting designs are done by Lutron or a company the may sub it out to. The key is learning which equipment needs what, how many feeds are required for a certain amount of fixtures, what's compatible with what, where do the drivers go can that location actually work, etc etc etc. Drawings can often times be a complete disaster. I have a friend who is currently working on a system that was designed by jackasses. High visibility project that will be seen by millions and has already been on TV and when complete will have a ceremony and be part of a new entrance to a sports arena and after 3 separate drawings and meeting reps and other people who own the stadium it was all scrapped MID PROJECT to a different system because Lutron dropped the ball and couldn't get their chit together.

Other tips, 
-Try to use MC with the low voltage purple and grey in the same cable as the high voltage AC wires. Its common here but not everywhere from what I have learned.
-If you use low voltage cable protect it and keep it away from areas where MC will be ran because people will run MC across it and will ruin ie burn the jacket and cause a short on the skimpy low voltage cable. 
-Be nice to the people who program the system. Some programmers don't know squat but the ones who do can be very helpful and will answer any questions you may have when you deal with them
-Don't act like a fire alarm specialist ie a queen. Often times when something is different they try to talk over peoples heads to seem more important......don't be that guy
-Go to Lutron and Lumenpulse websites or whatever company is prevalent in your area and get familiar with equipment and products 
-Take any seminar or online class they may offer and MAKE sure that your foremen or the person who matters knows that you have taken the initiative to do so but other than that person keep it to yourself because it can come off as bragging in other words be humble with your new found knowledge. Humility goes a long way 
-People will make a big deal about conference rooms where the big shots meet so get used to the knit picking and technological hype ie a shadow in a corner, move light 2 inches that way no 3 inches this way etc etc, be careful to not scratch some fancy wood cabinet, wood wall or table, make all wiring in cabinets in conference rooms very neat, be aware of scenarios like oooh the big shots meet here, ooooh they will use their smartphone to control the system etc etc etc.....thing I have learned is that no big shot actually uses the technology to talk to the system on their smartphone and have everything on they way they want when they walk in. They typically just walk in and hit the dimmers like everyone else so don't sweat the knit picking from architects and his underlings or the technological sale pitch from lighting system reps, just nod and do your job 
-Also remember that typically these systems control shades also through the use of equipment ie sensors on windows that measure sunlight so get familiar with that aspect also
http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Education-Training/Pages/LCI/AboutLCI/About.aspx

I have done a few systems from lighting to shades and installing and trouble shooting is actually easy..... typically a loose wire inside the light from the factory, swapped low voltage wire, bad programming or installing something after things have been programmed and it not having an address so it doesn't respond to program .....the hardest part is making sure the drawings are correct and everything thing is compatible ….that's what my friend who is much better at it than I am is good at and who I lean on if I ever have issues. Be that guy.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

The Illuminating Engineering Society (IES) is where you go to start learning about lighting design. Your local IES chapter may offer the ""Fundamentals of Lighting" course, or you can buy the material for study at the IES web site.


----------



## worksmartnothard (Feb 14, 2019)

Avoid shared neutrals with all smart systems, almost all lutron rf components.


----------

